# Maya Kalender?



## Kontinuum (7. März 2012)

Hey,
aus irgendeinem Grund "beschäftige" ich mich seit kurzem mit diesem eher ungewöhnlichen Thema. Meine Frage wäre nun, ob jemand - warum auch immer - weiß ob man sich das Ding i-wie selber mal (im netz) anschauen kann?
Sonstige Informationen zu dem Thema würden mich auch interessieren - vllt. hat sich ja schon jemand hiermit auseinandergesetzt.


...eigentlich lästig, aber auf buffed muss ich es ja dazu schreiben : Ich glaube (noch ) nicht, dass die Welt dieses Jahr untergeht und bin auch kein intergalaktischer Schamane, der in Sitzgruppen Kontakt mit Außerirdischen aufnimmt um sein Wurzelchakra in Einklang zu bringen, ich bin nur interessiert an dem Thema 

dankbar für jede ernstzunehmende info,
konti.


----------



## Magogan (7. März 2012)

Die Schriften des Maya-Kalenders liegen in Museen, wenn ich mich nicht irre sogar in Deutschland ... Aber frag mich nicht wo genau ... Ich muss zwar bei dem Stichwort an Dresden denken, aber es könnte genauso gut jede andere Stadt sein ...


----------



## Manowar (7. März 2012)

Sterben werden wir da nicht, aber ich habe letztens eine interessante Doku dazu gesehen.
Gibt in ziemlicher Entfernung ein Asteroidenfeld, dass wegen der Sonne da gehalten wird.
In diesem Jahr haben wir eine besondere Sternenkonstellation, wo diese Kräfte vllt abreissen und diese Asteroiden auf Wanderschaft geraten.
Die Maya hatten Astrologen, wo unsere Astrologen einfach nur ins staunen kommen. Die werden einfach diese Konstellation gesehen haben oder ihnen ist der Platz ausgegangen 

Und der Kalender.. einfach bei Google eingeben? Oder was genau willst du da sehen?


----------



## shadow24 (7. März 2012)

zwar eine etwas seltsame seite aber erklärt den maya kalender mal etwas genauer und wiederlegt den unsinn vom ende der welt...
vlt ging den mayas auch einfach nur das papier aus oder sie wurden gerade beim weitermalen ihres kalenders genau an dem tag von den spaniern getötet,der für uns jetzt den weltuntergang bedeuten soll...völliger schwachsinn das ganze,aber soll meiner meinung nach jeder daran glauben woran er mag...
http://www.sein.de/spiritualitaet/ganzheitliches-wissen/2009/der-2012-irrtum-der-maya-kalender-und-die-evolution-des-bewusstseins.html


----------



## sympathisant (7. März 2012)

soweit ich weiss, beginnt nach dem maya-kalender deren zeitrechnung regelmässig neu. das ist schon mehrere male passiert und nie ist die welt untergegangen. jetzt ist es wieder mal soweit und alle stürzen sich drauf. 

hier mal ne erklärung: http://www.scienceblogs.de/astrodicticum-simplex/2009/01/kein-weltuntergang-am-21-12-2012.php


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Sterben werden wir da nicht, aber ich habe letztens eine interessante Doku dazu gesehen.
> Gibt in ziemlicher Entfernung ein Asteroidenfeld, dass wegen der Sonne da gehalten wird.
> In diesem Jahr haben wir eine besondere Sternenkonstellation, wo diese Kräfte vllt abreissen und diese Asteroiden auf Wanderschaft geraten.
> Die Maya hatten Astrologen, wo unsere Astrologen einfach nur ins staunen kommen. Die werden einfach diese Konstellation gesehen haben oder ihnen ist der Platz ausgegangen
> ...



Man sollte Astrologen nicht mit Astronomen verwechseln. Letztere sind Wissenschaftler, erstere Dummschwätzer.


----------



## Manowar (7. März 2012)

Hoppla


----------



## Stevesteel (7. März 2012)

da fällt mir nur dies ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (7. März 2012)

Schon interessant, wie sich die Leute darauf fixieren, 
daß der Weltuntergang von einem Kalender abhängt, nur weil dieser aufhört.
Mein Jahreskalender hörte letztes Jahr schon auf - hab mir einfach nen neuen für 2012 besorgt. 

Im Übrigen hört nur ein Maya-Kalender auf, es gibt 2 weitere Kalender der Maya, die auch weitergehen.
Das Aufhören des Einen (warum auch immer), scheint nur ein Zyklusende zu bedeuten, mehr nicht.

Die Maya scheinen zwar sehr intelligent gewesen zu sein, mit ihren damaligen Mitteln und ihrem Wissen.
Hmmm, früher dachte man auch, die Erde sei eine Scheibe.


----------



## Konov (7. März 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Schon interessant, wie sich die Leute darauf fixieren,
> daß der Weltuntergang von einem Kalender abhängt, nur weil dieser aufhört.



Viel interessanter finde ich, dass diese Maya-Story zeigt, wie sehr unsere moderne Wohlstandsgesellschaft als Kollektiv von irgendwelchen Meldungen aus den Medien beeinflussbar ist, weil niemand mehr hinterfragt, sondern jeder alles glaubt was einem vorgesetzt wird.


----------



## Todeswolf (7. März 2012)

Hmmmm .... also ich habe fast jede Folge von der -Biene Maja- gesehen , aber von einen Weltuntergang war da nie die Rede ^^
Der Faule Willi hatte nur ans Essen gedacht , Fipps sagte immer nur "HoooHüpf" für Alexander ist es schon ein Weltuntergang wenn ihm der Käse ausgeht , einzig Tekla die Spinne könnte die Erde zu einen Selbstmord bringen wenn sie Tag ein Tag aus auf ihrer Geige spielt 

Ne Spass beiseite , ich glaube fest daran dass der Releas von Panderia auf 2013 verschoben wird und warum sollte das geschehen wenn 2012 die Welt untergeht ?? ha ?? nene wenn es wer wüsste dann Blizzard !
Weiters habe ich am 22.12.2012 schon was vor , also müsste man den Weltuntergan um einen Tag verschieben !



Man darf nicht alles glauben was so geschrieben oder behauptet wird , ich denke in diesen Fall ist es ganauso eine Auslegungssache wie schon bei den Nostredamus Schriften , auch wenn ein Wissenschaftler dahinter steht , bedeutet es noch lange nicht das es richtig ist !

Und wenn schon , ich kaufe mir ein Hausboot , dann kann die Welt ruhig untergehen


----------



## tear_jerker (7. März 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Sterben werden wir da nicht, aber ich habe letztens eine interessante Doku dazu gesehen.
> Gibt in ziemlicher Entfernung ein Asteroidenfeld, dass wegen der Sonne da gehalten wird.
> In diesem Jahr haben wir eine besondere Sternenkonstellation, wo diese Kräfte vllt abreissen und diese Asteroiden auf Wanderschaft geraten.
> Die Maya hatten Astrologen, wo unsere Astrologen einfach nur ins staunen kommen. Die werden einfach diese Konstellation gesehen haben oder ihnen ist der Platz ausgegangen
> ...



da wären zum ein der kuipergürtel und weiter draußen die oortsche wolke, aus beiden werden regelmäßig asteroiden rausgeschleudert. deswegen sind unsere gasriesen wichtig, denn diese sind der grund warum es die erde nicht trifft


----------



## Garthel (7. März 2012)

Soweit ich weis hatten die Maja drei Kalender, welche jeweils unterschiedlich gestaffelt waren. Wenn ich nicht irre war einer astronomisch gestaffelt und regelte das tägliche Leben (also ähnlich wie unser Kalender), ein weiterer war für die Religion, wann, was, wem, wie geopfert werden musste, der dritte war eher ein langfristiger über mehrere Jahrzehnte/-hunderte um die großen Abläufe im Universum beobachten zu können. Der "große" Kalender ist in mehrere Zyklen unterteilt, am Ende eines solchen Zyklus trafen sich alle Kalender und sie starteten von vorn. Es gibt Theorien , dass am Ende der großen Zyklen immer große Naturkatastrophen standen, diese konnten aber noch nicht bewiesen werden. Der Mythos des Weltuntergangs besteht jetzt nur weil der große Kalender "zu Ende" geht. Das die beiden anderen nicht beachtet werden, welche ja ewig laufen, ist da logisch. Schließlich sind die wie unser Kalender einfach nur festgelegt und wiederholen sich ständig. Dies tut der große Zyklus zwar auch, aber solange sich die Gerüchte halten, dass am Ende eines Zyklus immer was schlimmes passiert ist, wird sich an der Untergangstheorie nicht viel ändern. Ebenso wurde der Große Kalender nie fortgesetzt. Während bei den "kleinen" bspw. festgelegt wurde "Wiederholt euch einfach", wurde der große Kalender ständig weitergeführt, aufgrund der Geschichtsschreibung. Wo wir jahre zählen, zählten die Maya halt Tage auf dem großen Kalender und unterteilten diese in die einzelnen Zyklen.

Der arme kleine Maya der diesen Kalender geschrieben hat, dachte sich warscheinlich nur "Ach, schei* drauf, 2012 reicht, soll sich dann Jemand anders darum kümmern." Die Maya wurde dann vernichtet und Niemand setzte sein Werk fort, aber dafür geht die Welt halt unter.


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

Mal ganz ehrlich: Wie bitte soll die Welt diesen Dezember untergehen, wenn ich nächstes Jahr im Mai zur Prüfung angemeldet bin, die Agentur für Arbeit mir bis Juni nächsten Jahres Geld zusagt und das Pfund Mehl in meinem Schrank bis 02/2013 haltbar ist? Geht doch gar nicht...


----------



## win3ermute (7. März 2012)

Weltuntergänge sind sooooooo 2000... ich werde ihn wohl mal wieder verpennen...


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

Wenn es kommt, mach ich ne Party, bist gerne eingeladen


----------



## iShock (7. März 2012)

http://www.slub-dresden.de/sammlungen/handschriften/maya-handschrift-codex-dresdensis/



da kann man sich den Kalender anschauen


----------



## Kontinuum (7. März 2012)

nächstes mal schreib ich ne wall of text worum es in diesem thread nicht geht *lach*... ich wollte eigentlich nicht den weltuntergangshype thematisieren, darüber wurde bereits an anderen stellen genug gespottet/witze drüber gemacht.

ich frag mich warum der von iShock gepostete Kalender von links nach rechts verläuft, während die meisten bilder die man so findet einen kreisförmigen Kalender darstellen (?), der ja aus der Natur der Dinge nicht enden kann, da Rund 
auf jeden fall sehr interessant, vor allem die "Deutungen", die nicht auf einen Weltuntergang schließen.

Übrigens sehr empfehlenswert der Film "The Fountain" von Darren Aronofsky (The Wrestler, Black Swan) greift ebenfalls Eindrücke der Maya Kultur auf.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2012)

Eines wird klar sein... im September nächsten Jahres wird es VIELE VIELE Geburten geben...


----------



## tear_jerker (7. März 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Eines wird klar sein... im September nächsten Jahres wird es VIELE VIELE Geburten geben...



und das leider bei solchen leuten die an so nen mist glauben und dementsprechend keine einsteins hochziehen


----------



## Todeswolf (7. März 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Eines wird klar sein... im September nächsten Jahres wird es VIELE VIELE Geburten geben...



Ahhh geil ...viele Jungfrauen ....*lacht*


----------



## Bandit 1 (7. März 2012)

Nur einer von vielen, aber ein netter :

http://www.unmoralische.de/weltuntergang.htm

oder auch aus einem Forum:

http://www.scifi-forum.de/off-topic/off-topic-allgemein/57363-n-chste-weltuntergangstermin.html



Wenn man das mal alleine auf seine eigene Lebenszeit ausrechnet, kommen einige
zusammen die man schon überlebt hat.

Für mich ist das einfach nur der allerletzte Müll und ich bin mir sicher das es auch nach 
2012 noch viele Untergänge *nicht* geben wird. 

Aber wenn schon, dann hoffe ich auf die Möglichkeit die in "Shadowrun" stattfindet...


...dann werde ich als Elf aufwachen und wieder ein Teenager sein.


----------



## opu-sponsor (8. März 2012)

abwarten und Tee Trinken ... is ja nochwas hin !


----------



## Klein-Maha (8. März 2012)

Ich  bin immer noch für party... Inklusive zombies


----------



## Manowar (8. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> . Inklusive zombies



Buffed ist vorbereitet!


----------



## Saji (8. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Ich  bin immer noch für party... Inklusive zombies



Ich bin für eine Weltuntergangsaftershowparty. Im Außenbereich ein großer Streichelzoo mit Dinosauriern und im Innenbereich mit mehreren Bühnen gibt es viele Musikerauftritte, unter anderem mit Queen (Originalbesetzung mit Freddy Mercury), Nirvana (ebenfalls Originalbesetzung), Elvis Presley, Michael Jackson, für die Klassikliebhaber Bach und Mozart, and many more! Wäre jemand dabei?


----------



## Klein-Maha (8. März 2012)

Nur wenn ich meine zombies bekomme...


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Hey,
> aus irgendeinem Grund "beschäftige" ich mich seit kurzem mit diesem eher ungewöhnlichen Thema. Meine Frage wäre nun, ob jemand - warum auch immer - weiß ob man sich das Ding i-wie selber mal (im netz) anschauen kann?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (8. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gibt auch nen Song dazu... MAYA HIII, MAYA HUUU, MAYA HAAA, MAYA HAAHAA! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-zfGzL4tjzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (9. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ups,da bist du wohl einem Fälscher auf den leim gegangen,denn aus sicheren Quellen weiss ich das der maya kalender definitiv so aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darrea (9. März 2012)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> ich frag mich warum der von iShock gepostete Kalender von links nach rechts verläuft, während die meisten bilder die man so findet einen kreisförmigen Kalender darstellen (?), der ja aus der Natur der Dinge nicht enden kann, da Rund
> auf jeden fall sehr interessant, vor allem die "Deutungen", die nicht auf einen Weltuntergang schließen.



Der Link, den iShock gepostet hat, zeigt keinen Maya-Kalender, sondern eines der letzten erhaltenen Bücher der Maya. http://de.wikipedia....odex_Dresdensis


----------



## Manaldheilungl (9. März 2012)

Ich glaub ja das da einfach nur drauf steht: "Bitte wieder von vorne Anfangen" 
Aber das ist ja nicht Medienwirksam


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Viel interessanter finde ich, dass diese Maya-Story zeigt, wie sehr unsere moderne Wohlstandsgesellschaft als Kollektiv von irgendwelchen Meldungen aus den Medien beeinflussbar ist, weil niemand mehr hinterfragt, sondern jeder alles glaubt was einem vorgesetzt wird.



Ist ja nur so, dass nach jedem Zyklus ihre grössten Städte einfach leer waren und dann irgendwann das ganze Volk weg war. Sind ja nur ein paar 100'000 Leute, soetwas verschwindet mal schnell von der Bildfläche.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> und dann irgendwann das ganze Volk weg war. Sind ja nur ein paar 100'000 Leute, soetwas verschwindet mal schnell von der Bildfläche.



Frag mal die Spanier.


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Frag mal die Spanier.



Leider waren die Spanier nicht beteiligt, und die Mayas begannen schon vor den Spaniern an zu verschwinden.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Leider waren die Spanier nicht beteiligt, und die Mayas begannen schon vor den Spaniern an zu verschwinden.



Und wo sind sie deiner Meinung nach hin?


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und wo sind sie deiner Meinung nach hin?



Das ist ja das Rätsel worüber "Wissenschaftler" sich den Kopf zerbechen!


----------



## gradof (9. März 2012)

[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Nur so nebenbei die Mayas sind nicht ausgestorben. Es gibt noch etliche Maya Bauern.[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Die Städte werden nur nicht mehr bewohnt.[/font]


----------



## iShock (9. März 2012)

Darrea schrieb:


> Der Link, den iShock gepostet hat, zeigt keinen Maya-Kalender, sondern eines der letzten erhaltenen Bücher der Maya. http://de.wikipedia....odex_Dresdensis



Huch ich hab irgendwie nur Weissagungskalender in der Beschreibung gelesen ^^....

Mein Fehler


----------



## Kersyl (14. März 2012)

Die Mayas wussten nix von schaltjahren->Der Kalender ist seit einigen Jahren vorbei.

Mehr hab ich dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Konov (14. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Leider waren die Spanier nicht beteiligt, und die Mayas begannen schon vor den Spaniern an zu verschwinden.



Die Maya sind nicht verschwunden, wie bereits gesagt wurde gibt es noch heute Nachfahren der Maya, die ganz normal leben.
Nur die alten Maya Städte/Dörfer was auch immer sind unbewohnt weil da heute kein Schwein mehr leben will. ^^


----------



## floppydrive (14. März 2012)

Logisch kannten die Mayas das, es gab aber kein Schaltjahr es wurde ein Schaltmonat eingeführt. Das normale Jahr hatte dabei 360 Tage und nach einem "normalen Jahr" wurde ein Monat mit 5 "Zusatztagen" eingesetzt. 

Weiterhin gibt es das auch nur im Haab Kalender gemacht, im Tzolkin gibt es diesen Schaltmonat nicht, die Mayas wussten schon von diesen Daten sieht man daran das gewissen Pyramiden der Mayas 366 Stufen hatten aber die letzte dabei nur 1/4 so hoch war wie die anderen.


----------



## Zangor (28. März 2012)

Irgendwann muss ein Kalender ja enden und vor Ablauf erstellt man dann mal einen neuen. Die Mayas hatten nur halt Pech, dass die Conquistadoren gekommen sind. Ein Kalenderupdate war dann ihr geringstes Problem.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. März 2012)

Darrea schrieb:


> Der Link, den iShock gepostet hat, zeigt keinen Maya-Kalender, sondern eines der letzten erhaltenen Bücher der Maya. http://de.wikipedia....odex_Dresdensis


aber die letzten seiten sind doch die berechnungen auf die sich der weltuntergang dieses jahr bezieht oder nicht


----------

